# Indianapolis Winter Classic Feb. 6-9



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Haven't heard from anyone yet. Just curious. Even more curious if Jameson will be there. I'd love to see him in person!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

I had thought of going but with the weather this year I wasn't ready to risk it. Jameson, isn't being shown in that part of the country, he is shown out East. There are majors in standard poodles so there should be a bunch. Have fun and take pictures!


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Jacknic said:


> I had thought of going but with the weather this year I wasn't ready to risk it. Jameson, isn't being shown in that part of the country, he is shown out East. There are majors in standard poodles so there should be a bunch. Have fun and take pictures!



I knew he was an east dog, but didn't know if Indy was east or not. I'll definitely take a ton of pics!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

